# Just to say "Hi everybody"



## calgary (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello everyone,

We are a family with a 4 year old and one in "the oven". We are Canadian citizens and currently we are living in Calgary for the past 6 years. 
I just come across you forum during my research for an eventually change in scenery.

Everything is ok in Canada, we have good jobs, nice living but when it comes to weather there is no summer. At least what I call summer. For instance this year we've been to Italy and France in holiday and watching the news we found out that in Calgary June 6th was snowing. Right now is raining like crazy and we can't stand this weather no more. So we decide to look to other places to live and we find Costa del Sol.

I'm working as an MWD (Measurements While Drilling) in oil patch. Those who don't know what I'm talking about I can offer more details if I'm asked to do so. Long story short oil&gas. My wife is an administrative assistant for a big oil company as well.

If anybody is working in the oil field and can offer some pointers about where I can do this kind of job that I've been doing it for the past 5 years, I'll be very grateful.

Right now I'm still browsing this forum for information and I'll come up with questions when will be the time.

In the end I just want to tell you the I have been on many discussion forums but I never seen so nice and funny moderators. Did I mention good looking also ?

Cheers everyone !

**snowmen


----------



## Mely (Jun 17, 2009)

hEY CALGARY! Or should I say Howdie! Nice to see a fellow canadian on here! :wave:

Friends from Calgary came here about 2 months ago and just loved it! They were wearing flip flops and shorts all the time and we were in pants still! So I know what you mean about the weather. Being from Montreal, we do not have this problem as summer tends to be pretty warm there also.

I wish I could help you with your field of work. Only question: Do you both speak Spanish?? If you do, GREAT! If you don't, you'll have a hard time finding a job especially with the crisis. THe only way you could be legal in Spain and work is by getting a contract with a company here. Since you are specialized in your field, this should not be such a problem. As for your wife, I am not sure if she would be able to work. I guess it really depends on the residency card or contract you obtain.

I wish I could help you more. Husband had his spanish nationality since he was born (in Montreal) and we got married, which entitled me to have mine as well...

Hope all works out well for you! Let us know how things turn out! :wave:

Mel


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

calgary said:


> but I never seen so nice and funny moderators. Did I mention good looking also ?


Didn't use to be like that! 

But now XTreme's Chicas are on the case it's a whole different ballgame!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi,
I expect you know this, but the two main oil companies in Spain are Repsol and Cepsa if you want to get in touch with them. I'm sure they would accept a CV in English or you could get it translated into Spanish. This is the address of CEPSA in Madrid
C/ Ribera Loira 50
28042 Madrid
(I used to give English classes there)


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

calgary said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We are a family with a 4 year old and one in "the oven". We are Canadian citizens and currently we are living in Calgary for the past 6 years.
> I just come across you forum during my research for an eventually change in scenery.
> ...


Hi .... and welcome!

We have special welcomes for all new posters who give high praise and flattering comments to the Moderators!!!!

I cant help you on the "oil" front unfortunately .... but Ill keep up to speed on any further questions or queries you post and jump if I think I can be of any help.

Have a good morning.

Sue


----------



## calgary (Jul 7, 2009)

Bonjour Mely. Ca va bien ? Now with this Stampede going on sure you can scream "Howdie". All the thing with working permits won't be necessary because (I forgot to mention, my bad) I'm EU citizen as well. Born and raised in Romania.

@ Xtreme. Will se about that 
@ Pesky Wesky. Thanks for info. I'll try anything.
@ Suenneil. Thanks for welcome and I can see you like to help and jump. Love this.

Cheers.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi calgary and welcome

Jo


----------



## calgary (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi Jo and thanks. My neighbor's name is Jojo. It's short from Joanne. I guess I'm talking to much. Mea culpa.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

calgary said:


> Hi Jo and thanks. My neighbor's name is Jojo. It's short from Joanne. I guess I'm talking to much. Mea culpa.



I´m Joanne too, but dont tell anyone cos only my mother ever called me that when she was mad at me, as a consequence I hate it!! lol


Jo xx


----------



## calgary (Jul 7, 2009)

Ha ha. I remember those days. When parents are calling by the full name that means you are in trouble.


----------



## lakelander (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Calgary,

If you're an EU citizen then what's to stop you working in the oil business elsewhere and still living in Spain.

I know nothing about the oil business or the job you do but I lived in Aberdeen for 10 years and I know there are many guys living in Spain and working in the oil business in Scotland or Africa and other areas of the world. 

That is of course assuming that your job entails working offshore which would mean a few weeks on then a few weeks off.


----------



## calgary (Jul 7, 2009)

You're right lakelander. Nothing is stopping me to work elsewhere. Maybe a little bit of jobs shortage at the moment but this will be fixed in the future. 
I've never been off-shore but I think will be a great experience. 

Cheers and beers.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

calgary said:


> Bonjour Mely. Ca va bien ? Now with this Stampede going on sure you can scream "Howdie". All the thing with working permits won't be necessary because (I forgot to mention, my bad) I'm EU citizen as well. Born and raised in Romania.
> 
> @ Xtreme. Will se about that
> @ Pesky Wesky. Thanks for info. I'll try anything.
> ...


My pleasure, and thanks for writing back. So many people don't, and you don't know if they've even bothered to read the input everybody has given:confused2:


----------



## calgary (Jul 7, 2009)

I assume this is a conversation between two or more people so I can't miss. Lol.


----------

